# African Pit Bull



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

African Pit Bull

Thought this was funny


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey those aren't even canines... They are African though. Damn half truths LOL


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Lol. I've seen those pics b4. I'm wondering if they seriously do that though?


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

HaHa! i love that story!!
so something that most don't know..... 
not only are hyennas not canine they are nothing else!!
hyennas are a class of thier own. oh and you cannot tell a female or male hyenna apart by "looks".
more random knowledge that will serve me no good in the "real" world LOL!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hey, you might be able to win big at a tivia game show though LOL!

Most of my random knowlege is of the animal kingdom variety.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Very good random fact!!! Someone told me they are canine/ feline in characteristics and come from an alien genetics conspiracy... that guy smoked entirely too much weed. LOL

hmmm i wonder if the hyenas can tell eachother a part or if its just a crap shoot during mating season LOL hehehehe


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

hiennas are so cuuuuute!!!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Carriana ~ I LOVE the nose under the fence pic!!!! beautiful baby you have there!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hirihat said:


> Carriana ~ I LOVE the nose under the fence pic!!!! beautiful baby you have there!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Very good random fact!!! Someone told me they are canine/ feline in characteristics and come from an alien genetics conspiracy... that guy smoked entirely too much weed. LOL
> 
> hmmm i wonder if the hyenas can tell eachother a part or if its just a crap shoot during mating season LOL hehehehe


oh my bad i thought u were a chick!! rofl


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> oh my bad i thought u were a chick!! rofl


SURPRISE!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

umm okay. funny...


----------

